# Is This An Xingu ?



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here he is:

Xingu
Xingu 1

His humeral spot is becoming more prominent daily. In the pic it hardly isn't there.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think so


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

can you get some better side shots of the fish?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

these are the only pics i can get for a while, i borrowed a digi cam for them. the guy i borrowed the digi cam. from went on a camping trip


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Is This An Xingu ?, Pretty Sure It Is


its hard to tell with those pics 
and no humeral spot


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

you can see a humeral spot in the first pic. it is very faint though.


----------

